# 1962 ? Armstrong : 3 speed camel back frame



## Sven (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is the situation...my neighbor , who my son watches their dog at times,  NOW wants to know if this bike has any collector Value. I explained to him that it might have if it wasn't painted pepto-bismal pink and made into lawn art. There is an aisle in Walmart full of Lawn art bikes.I had seen the bike prior to being molested in their garage. It was grey, "Made in England"  on the top bar and "Armstrong" along the down tube .I thought it might be a Raleigh want to be.
I'm only giving it a 1962 date, due to the date on the Sturmey Archer hub, I know theses can be changed out.
There is not much about Armstrong bicycle models on the internet.  The"camel-back models I did see were single speed coasters.
Basically , what  I'm saying is that I don't know jack about these bikes. And the only reason I asking if it is worth something, then I'm sure Ill be doing the refurbish work on it if my neighbor feels the need.
Thanks


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Armstrong_Cycles
note the 1961 reference in the link
British Cycle Corp - TI industries 

a cool bike worth riding - would never be worth the cost of restoring it from pepto dismal


----------



## Sven (Jan 27, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Armstrong_Cycles
> note the 1961 reference in the link
> British Cycle Corp - TI industries
> 
> a cool bike worth riding - would never worth the cost of restoring it from pepto dismal



*Thanks alot ..I thought as well.Just making sure.*


----------



## dweenk (Jan 29, 2019)

I think the bike is worth saving as an interesting rider. I have a1968 Armstrong version of a Raleigh Sports. I did not know that Armstrong made a camel back model. That horrible paint may have saved the bike if it has been sitting outdoors for a while.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 29, 2019)

There are some parts of value on that bike still - shifter and those grips (if the grips are intact) can be sold on the parts market. The same may have been true of the rear reflector before it was painted. As a whole bike, not worth much even before it was painted. But it may be worth removing those grips and the shifter before they rot.


----------

